# Is it dropsy?



## oprsd23 (May 22, 2009)

One of my tetras was getting a little big about a week ago but I thought maybe she was getting ready to lay eggs. Today I noticed this is also happening to my glofish so I am worried that it may be something else like dropsy. I was not able to get a picture of the glofish (too fast) but I got one of the tetra http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/248/dscn0209.jpg

Last week I treated my 10 gallon fishtank for ich and two of the fish died, the one other glofish I had and a neon tetra. After none of them had ich anymore so I did the 25% water change and put back in the biobag so I don't know if the ich meds have anything to do with it. 

I have a 10 gallon tank with a filter and heater (usually stays around 80-82 degrees)

Right now I only have two neon tetras, two guppies, one glofish, and a dwarf frog. 

Does anyone know if this is dropsy? I feel bad because I have only had them for about 3 weeks I think when I got them they may have been sickly because while the lady was getting them out of the tank a few dead ones came out as well.

Thank you


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

could be. if it is your neon should look like a pinecone soon. its hard to tell from the picture.
dropsy is not contagious to your other fish but it is fatal.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

try feeding it some boiled shelled frozen peas. it aways works for my fish.


----------

